# Lilac Infusion



## Chay (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever made a lilac infusion? If so, what were your results and what benefits were you after from the plant?
My lilacs are in bloom so IF I decide to make an infusion this is my window.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.jeannerose.net/articles/lilac.html

Sorry this may be a little late coming for this season, but I hope it is helpful


----------



## Chay (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank You for the article. I hadn't considered making a perfume for personal use, I may give that a try next season.


----------

